# Cómo cargar software a mp3 ?



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2012)

tengo un  reproductor MP3 SCM - Stromberg Carlson ,necesito cargarle el software y no encuentro la forma de hacerlo .
si alguien lo sabe y es tan amable de explicarme ¡¡
en la pagina tampoco explican como se hace ¡ pero están los manuales y firmware 
http://www.stromberg-carlson.com.ar/productos/mp3/scm-2gb.php

http://www.stromberg-carlson.com.ar/descargas.php

muchas gracias desde ya a todos ¡¡


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 7, 2012)

No es como en los pen drives?

Es un archivos de sólo lectura que se copia y se pega dentro y listo .... eso creo :S


----------



## YIROSHI (Jul 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> tengo un  reproductor MP3 SCM - Stromberg Carlson ,necesito cargarle el software y no encuentro la forma de hacerlo .
> si alguien lo sabe y es tan amable de explicarme ¡¡
> en la pagina tampoco explican como se hace ¡ pero están los manuales y firmware
> http://www.stromberg-carlson.com.ar/productos/mp3/scm-2gb.php
> ...



Compañero si lo explica abre el archivo Update Way Formato Excel y abre el Tool Factory4, y con las demas aplicaciones son para checar el Chip y configurarlo

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2012)

estuve mirando y esta todo en chino ,pero también descubrí un .rar dentro del .rar que descargue y creo que  la herramienta llamada M7107Plus-M7108_MPTool1.40.2  es para subir el archivo al reproductor,
antes de escribir el post no vi esa parte ni la carpeta de las herramientas ¡¡



bueno voy a tener que instalar windo para cargar el firmware,
primero voy a probar en una cesión de root

muchas gracias ¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 8, 2012)

no hay caso me sale error   *isp file do not set*


----------



## YIROSHI (Jul 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no hay caso me sale error   *isp file do not set*



Compañero ya miraste que Chip Tiene si aun no has hecho ello mira aqui 

http://mp3player.wolfnexus.net/loadingfw.html

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 8, 2012)

algo avance,descomprimi una carpeta llamada fw en el mismo directorio donde estaba el programa cargador,
ya revivió el mp3 ,pero la pantalla no tiene contraste,al menos ya funciona, muchas gracias compañeros .
PD:
   voy a seguir toqueteando todo asta recuperar la pantalla ,para que se vea bien


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 8, 2012)

por fin lo logre ¡¡¡
*el modelo del mp3 es SCM ,pero funciona bien con el software del modelo ONDA ,* 
todo lo hice con un SO windos 2000

ya se ve bien la pantalla ,se puede cargar música de nuevo y funciona todo de 10¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> por fin lo logre ¡¡¡......



¿ Y como fue que te quedaste sin software ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 8, 2012)

formatee el usb y funcionaba todo ,le cargaba musica pero el mp3 no las leia,me decia 0 archivos,cuando en la pc el mp3 me mostraba 90 archivos ,
luego de alguna forma que no recuerdo,termino muriendo completamente el mp3,entre las utilidades que estaban con el cargador del software ,encontré una herramienta de diagnostico y me decía que tenia 2 gluster malos ,bueno ya funcionando todo me dice que tiene 15 block malos,pero esta funcionando ,supongo que cuando me toque escribir en esos bloques va a pasar lo mismo que antes (todo empeso porque una canción de detenía y me daba ''error de formato'',luego no podia borrar la cancion y termine formateando )
*el chip es *
TOSHIBA TC58NVG4D2ETA10(MLC)
*y la herramienta de diagnostico/configuración dice lo siguiente*
== ALI ISP Tool ==
Check Config
Total Bad: 15
  Zone 0=2 
  Zone 1=5 
  Zone 2=2 
  Zone 3=6



el proceso es mas facil de lo pensaba,se abre Factory4.exe ,pide que insertes el mp3,
luego esperas un ratito y sin tocar nada de la configuración le das al botón ''firware feacture'' y listo a esperar que termine y ya esta,como nuevo¡¡ 
sin descomprimir nada extra como la carpeta fw



pd:
   le pase el verificador de win y no sale ningun bloque malo ,pero el software ISPTool me sigue diciendo que hay 15 bloques de la memoria malos


----------



## elradista (Jul 23, 2012)

hola amigos, quisiera que alguin me pudiera ayudar con mi mp3,  la cual está bloqueada, es marca etec de 2gb, el chip es ctw700, y la situación es que no encuentro el firmware de ella o uno que se pueda utilizar a cambio....

gracias de ante mano......


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 23, 2012)

seguí la guiá de este enlace 
http://guia.mercadolibre.com.ve/tutorial-recuperacion-aparatos-mp3-players-muertos-5783-VGP
y en este otro enlace hay mucho software genéricos para mp3 chinos 
http://www.s1mp3.org/es/downloads_fw.php?PHPSESSID=41f5ebf401002a7a81dab754ca878578#top
saludos


----------



## elradista (Jul 23, 2012)

Ya la desarmé, el procesador es CTW700 y he buscado un software compatible en todo internet y no he encontrado nada la página de software que me indicas ya la exploré de pie a cabeza, y nada........lo que más me interesa saber es donde consigo el firmware, pues para intalarlo no hay problem porque la guia que me indias esta muy buena.......

Gracias por todo....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 23, 2012)

en el sitio del fabricante del mp3 no esta?


----------



## elradista (Jul 23, 2012)

la cuestion es que por fuera dice "etec", pero la memorya es hynix y el procesador es CTW700
realmente no se que hecer.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 23, 2012)

aca hay http://www.skmp3.com/down/otherchips/CTW700/ ,


----------



## BKAR (Jul 23, 2012)

http://mympxplayer.org/
... para mi, la mejor coleccion de firmwares descargables 
si es un reproductor genérico ..fijo que buscando bien por ahi lo encuentras!!...
felicidades su majestad ...de las 2 veces que intente actualizar el software de reproductores genericos...no funcionaron..sera porque lo barato sale caro!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 23, 2012)

el mio costo mucho ,asta que lo logre ¡¡¡ no fue tan fácil ,encima el firware que estaba en la pagina oficial del mp3 no era el correcto ¡¡¡


----------



## elradista (Jul 24, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> aca hay http://www.skmp3.com/down/otherchips/CTW700/ ,



precisamente hay está el que necesito pero no logro bajarlo, ya estoy registrado en la página, pero no se como bajarlo.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 24, 2012)

bueno compañero,voy a intentar descargarlo,si lo logro ,lo subo aquí al foro.
solo dame tiempo hasta mañana 
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 1, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y como fue que te quedaste sin software ?



toqueteando ¡¡¡
me paso otra ves,pero esta ves no quiere botear ,se queda trabado en el logo


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 1, 2012)

> no hay caso me sale *error isp file do not set*



http://es.smartpcfixer.com/support/?model=errorfix&item=file-error&gclid=CP3nmLSbr7MCFQmmPAodJ0sA2Q

a ver si sirve...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 1, 2012)

ya esta,quedo para repuestos o asta que consiga otra memoria,lo que suceda primero


----------

